# A little help with surf fishing



## smoking reels (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm thinking of maybe going to try the surf at Galveston on Friday morning.
I only go a couple times a year and I usually go in at access 15 or 16

I was trying to get some info on the conditions, tides and wind conditions as it is being forecast for Friday as i really dont know to judge it to see if it is even worth the drive down there as I am out in Spring.

Any info would be appreciated, even other spots i could try if the surf conditions isnt worthwhile

Thanks


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

People are saying that tomorrow and Friday should be great. I'm going to try to get down there tomorrow and friday morning.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Here are two good sources to use for planning out your trips, the first is for surfside because that's where I fish, but it is just as useful for Galveston.

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/surfside-texas
Just because it says flat doesn't mean totally flat, keep in mind this is a surfers guide as to what's going on there. With that said if it says flat it's usually fishable

http://www.g-townsurf.com
This cam updates every 10 or so seconds, I prefer this one because it shows one of the best views as to what is really going on with the water, surf cams can be deceiving.

Put those 2 together with a north wind or light SE wind for a few days and you've got a flat surf, just as fast as it lays down it can kick back up and blow out. In my past experiences it normally takes a day of calm surf with little wave action for the sand to settle and the water to clear up, but I've seen it get rough and be done in just a few hours. I typically look for water temps above 72 which can be found through googling "Galveston surf temp". Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Surfhouse Surf cam - Surfside and Flagship


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

looks to be super flat fri/sat but building late sat.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/texas/freeport

I look at this for tides. Good luck!


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

gaftop said:


> http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/texas/freeport
> 
> I look at this for tides. Good luck!


Thanks for that link. Do you find that the "fishing forecast" is any kind of accurate? Even if it isn't, the tide tables are useful. I normally use swellinfo but I think I like this site better.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Another good site to consider is buoy 42035. If it's 1', you need to be there...


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

pickn'fish said:


> Another good site to consider is buoy 42035. If it's 1', you need to be there...


How you mean 'be there' -- in a boat? Or you mean fishing high island surf?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://projecttarpon.com/texas.html

The site above gives wave modeling, buoy data, wind data, and some surf cams all on one page. It's pretty useful for planning a surf trip.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

sometimesfisher said:


> How you mean 'be there' -- in a boat? Or you mean fishing high island surf?


You need to be there wading the surf!..;-)


----------

